# Shihan Cameron Quinn interview



## _Simon_ (Jan 28, 2020)

I quite like Shihan Cameron Quinn, he's a well-regarded 6th Dan in Kyokushin, and I really enjoy his balanced approach to training and longevity.

Just watched a recent interview with him which was quite good


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh and if you (whoever you may be!) have the time, this interview is fantastic, quite long but well worth it!


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jan 29, 2020)

Shihan Quinn is a fantastic instructor.   I had a few opportunities to train with him when he visited Canada.   I still use a few of the concepts he introduced to us at various seminars. He certainly advocates cross training in different martial arts to become a better, well rounded fighter.   I also had an opportunity to train with the interviewer.  Great guy !


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 29, 2020)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Shihan Quinn is a fantastic instructor.   I had a few opportunities to train with him when he visited Canada.   I still use a few of the concepts he introduced to us at various seminars. He certainly advocates cross training in different martial arts to become a better, well rounded fighter.   I also had an opportunity to train with the interviewer.  Great guy !



That's so cool... he's done some seminars around Aus, I'll have to make sure I get to one...

Have always loved his approach, also have his book (just the digital e-book version) I bought many years ago, the Budo Karate of Mas Oyama, its seriously one of the best karate books I've read...

And wow, yes Scott is a great guy, I've had a few chats with him as we go actually share the same health condition, rare that I've found another, especially involved in karate!


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jan 30, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> That's so cool... he's done some seminars around Aus, I'll have to make sure I get to one...
> 
> Have always loved his approach, also have his book (just the digital e-book version) I bought many years ago, the Budo Karate of Mas Oyama, its seriously one of the best karate books I've read...
> 
> And wow, yes Scott is a great guy, I've had a few chats with him as we go actually share the same health condition, rare that I've found another, especially involved in karate!


If you ever get another chance to go to one of his seminars, do it.   Well worth the time and money plus the stories he has training with Sosai are just quite amazing.   

Speaking of seminars, Judd Reid Shihan and Hajime Kazumi Kancho are doing a seminar in Australia this year !   That would be one not to miss !


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 30, 2020)

Yokozuna514 said:


> If you ever get another chance to go to one of his seminars, do it.   Well worth the time and money plus the stories he has training with Sosai are just quite amazing.
> 
> Speaking of seminars, Judd Reid Shihan and Hajime Kazumi Kancho are doing a seminar in Australia this year !   That would be one not to miss !



Ah for sure will do!

YES I saw that.. and it's just like 30mins down the road from my house. I've been toying up whether to go... would be such an experience, but physically and health-wise I just don't know if I can do it. Not as an excuse, but I've gotta be realistic about it. Have left alot of things behind for a reason, but on the other hand it would be incredible..

Will ponder it


----------



## Joopsnoop (Jul 16, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> I quite like Shihan Cameron Quinn, he's a well-regarded 6th Dan in Kyokushin, and I really enjoy his balanced approach to training and longevity.
> 
> Just watched a recent interview with him which was quite good


Nice find! That's a good interview because it's with guys who really aren't martial arts guys so the angle was different.


----------



## Joopsnoop (Jul 16, 2020)

Yokozuna514 said:


> I still use a few of the concepts he introduced to us at various seminars.


Could you tell us what are some of those concepts? I'm interested in finding out more .


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jul 16, 2020)

Joopsnoop said:


> Could you tell us what are some of those concepts? I'm interested in finding out more .


Here you go Joopsnoop:


----------



## Joopsnoop (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 16, 2020)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Here you go Joopsnoop:


Ahh... I miss drills like these


----------



## Bill Stewart (Jan 9, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> ... I bought many years ago, the Budo Karate of Mas Oyama, its seriously one of the best karate books I've read...



The Revised Second Edition is coming out now.  budokarate.com is the ordering site.  Shihan Quinn is also on YouTube now. I've tuned in for a few of his live chat sessions with YouTube subscribers. Definitely worth checking out


----------



## Joopsnoop (Jan 9, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Oh and if you (whoever you may be!) have the time, this interview is fantastic, quite long but well worth it!


Nice find! Thank you.


----------



## Joopsnoop (Jan 9, 2021)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Here you go Joopsnoop:


Cool. thank you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 9, 2021)

Bill Stewart said:


> The Revised Second Edition is coming out now.  budokarate.com is the ordering site.  Shihan Quinn is also on YouTube now. I've tuned in for a few of his live chat sessions with YouTube subscribers. Definitely worth checking out



YES I was going to mention that actually, very exciting, I've already pre-ordered my copy.

Oh cool, yeah I've done a couple of his YouTube session and watched a few too. He's a wealth of knowledge


----------

